# Part time study



## sonny85 (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi GUys

I have recently been granted partner temporary visa. my query here is pretty straight forward. I just want to know having been granted partner temporary visa, am I able to study a bachelors degree part time either online or on campus? And how are the fees like, will it be still under the international fees category? 

Please help me clarify on this guys. Much appreciated and good luck.

Thanks


----------



## scattley (Jan 26, 2010)

Partner temporary visa - you can study here but have to pay international fees until your visa is permanent.


----------

